# My Dangerous Fishing Hooks



## Kevinpagan (Apr 26, 2011)




----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

I guess you're making these somehow


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

They look nice, but I don't think the Divers are going to go for them


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

It might be tricky... but I'm thinking 3 5/8 bands and a roc tip... and I could put a few of those suckers in the cooler!!!


----------

